# Multiple Instances : Can't See Changes



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Been doing some HME development and am having some real issues with :

1) multiple instances of my app showing up (one for each time I run it) 
i.e.

Hello 
Hello [2] 
Hello [3] 
etc.

2) When I run in simulator there also seems to be MANY instances of the application and at times I can not see any of the new changes I have applied.

I am using Eclipse as my IDE.

Is there a way to clear out the old content (from TiVo or simulator) as well as a fool proof way to make sure the most recent code is being run?

-Roll


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

A lot of times, you can inadvertently wind up with a bunch of previous launches that you didn't terminate properly. When you're in the normal Java perspective in Eclipse, the Console view is down near the bottom. It has a little icon at the top that looks like a monitor, with a drop-down arrow next to it. Pull down this arrow to view all of the currently-running instances of your app. In this example, I have 4 running copies of HelloWorld:










The one with the checkmark next to it is the one that the Console window is showing output for. Clicking the red square will terminate this instance:










Select each of your stray running instances and terminate them. When you're done, you can click the double-X icon to remove the terminated ones from the Console list:










The terminated instances should no longer show up as being available in the Simulator. I have noticed, though, that sometimes these stray instances will still show up in the list on an actual TiVo box for a little while; they do seem to disappear after a few minutes, though. Hope this helps -- Dave


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I actually have used your tutorials extensively.

While I have your attention ... is there any way to allow HME to receive IR commands that are NOT associated with a TiVo remote. 

When I have tried one specific IR emmitting device (keyboard) the HME application does not acknowledge a key-press. (nor does the TiVo itself 'emit' a light saying a command has been received)

-Roll


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Haven't tried this myself, but according to the documentation, you should be able to get the raw IR code. See the HME protocol documentation (it's under doc/hme-protocol.html in the SDK installation directory). Take a look at section 4.4; when you get a key event, you should get both a code and a rawcode. For the non-TiVo keys, code should be set to something useful; if the key is not recognized, code should be set to KEY_UNKNOWN, and rawcode should contain the IR code of your (custom) key. Worth a look, anyway.


----------

